# Living With One Reo



## devdev (13/7/14)

Lots of folks on here only have one Reo like myself.

I have this constant argument in my head about what I should keep in my one Reo. I land up running around most days with 1 electric mod, 3 mechs and the Reo. Some days there are more, but usually never less.

If you have a single Reo, do you use it as an ADV with your other devices breaking the boredom, or do you use the Reo as a treat and use other devices for your daily liquids?

The last few weeks I have been keeping the Reo filled with Blackbird or Heather's and loading out my Russians and pipe with the local juices I enjoy. My logic is that using the Reo with a premium liquid lets me experience the best of that liquid....but that also means that the Reo is only being used about 33% of the day, and my other devices are used for the balance.

This means the Reo is not being utilised to its full potential, so I am wondering what other folks are doing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (13/7/14)

ADV , everything else is sold .

the juice adventure begins ...


----------



## Genosmate (13/7/14)

I use my Reo just about all the time,I like menthol and since trying the VM Menthol Ice thats pretty much all I vape.
I have two other set ups on my desk (I do have some other stuff I don't use at all anymore) an SVD with a kayfun clone or an MPT3 and a nemesis with an Igo W.
To be honest I don't get the same flavour/hit from anything other than the REO so when I feel like trying another juice (generally in the evening) I just put it in the REO and the following morning just give the coil a quick clean with some hot water and squonk some vodka thru the tube,dry burn and go with the menthol again.
Personally I would be happy with just a couple of Reo's and nothing else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (13/7/14)

Reo all day long other devices ( between 1 and 3 ) to break the boredom as u said


----------



## johan (13/7/14)

Reo = ADV - and an e-pipe for mindless vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (13/7/14)

My REO is my ADV. 
Haven't touched any of my other mods since getting them. 

Even went as far as to sell two of them off and gave my Russian away to my friend. 

Have some other stuff on their way to me. Will see if I use them at all when they here.


----------



## Alex (13/7/14)

Sadly, I too only have the one Reo. It's the only device I take with me, and I change flavours in it throughout the day, often just dripping something else for a change. I hope to fix the situation in the future by adding one more Reo to the household. I still keep the other tanks on standby for now. But I forsee a time when they will be history.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

When I only had one REO (Erica) she always had Menthol Ice and sometimes Coconut concentrate added… and then I had the Russian (Maria) for something else… but now that I have a few REO’s I have two with my standard ADV in them and they normally go with me… the others stay at home and I vape them when I’m at my PC reading and playing in ecigssa!

I suppose I’m lucky in a way that I can go out with one REO and a bottle of juice and a spare battery or two to be completely happy!


----------



## TylerD (13/7/14)

I have my Mini and that's it. All day and all night. So easy to change juice and batteries.
I'm looking out for a mini LP at the moment because then I will be complete.
I have a few drippers and 2 mechs, but they almost never get any action. ​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (13/7/14)

For me Brandy has been my ADV, but I lways take a backup device (normally a electric) and spare tank with a different juice in to break bordem if required.

At night in the study, well here I grab whatever is close, full or what I am in the mood for (juice flavor), but normally it is my giants, while the Reo is preped for the next days vape. 

I am looking to add a second Reo to the household.

Took Brandy out today to a birthday social, she drew a lot of attention and was a nice discussion trigger on Vaping.


----------



## Silver (13/7/14)

@devdev

I think your original question was an excellent one.
Should the REO be used for a "special juice" like Blackbird or for an ADV?
That is such a tough question. Id probably be inclined to say mix it up
On one day use it as the special device and on another day as the ADV
I can imagine your dilemma. Must be a tough one

I think the only way to really get around this will be to get another REO

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/7/14)

I only have one Reo and have the same problem but it being a mini helps. With the smaller bottle I get to change flavours often so I dont get bored. Start the morning on a cheaper juice and then switch to refill of Blackbird for the evening. I try to keep tobacco flavours in the Reo so that I dont have to do a complete de-contamination when I want to swich flavours. I have a Dripper as backup and use it for fruity "shots" during the day. A second Reo would be the ultimate solution for me though...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (14/7/14)

My mini is mothballed as a spare and I used my Grand 100% of the time. I have a few ADV juices and usually vape one a day until I have gone through them all.

Now that I have discovered ecowool and ribbon kanthal, I'm in heaven.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/14)

vaalboy said:


> Now that I have discovered ecowool and ribbon kanthal, I'm in heaven.


 
I need a quick demo tomorrow night please Markus!


----------



## vaalboy (14/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I need a quick demo tomorrow night please Markus!


 
No probs.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

